# Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:30



## Petey

Hopefully the Nets can bounce back after the tough lost tonight (Monday).

Sadly:

Nets' record when Petey does their game threads: 9-3!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

I can only see 2 things happening.. 2 extreme scenarios. Either the team bounces back and gets a big satisfying win (still bitter over this loss) OR they will be emotionally drained from this loss and end up losing by a large margin with no energy whatsoever. No middle ground I believe.

I only hope it will be the former.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

Let's make it 10-3!!


----------



## theKidd-5

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

kidd will not let us lose!


----------



## jarkid

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

we have to win this game...

damn it.

dont blow it out again.


----------



## chubibo

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

i just dont wanna keep high hopes in western trips.


----------



## jarkid

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

Kidd
Carter
Adams
Boki
Mikki

== NEW NETS

go win them


----------



## PFortyy

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

good luck nets fans! as a warrior fun i hope nets lose but should be a close game...both teams have been playing poorly latly because of injury so it will be exsiting to see who comes away with the win!

-good luck


----------



## Mindlib

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

B.Davis will play this game?


----------



## Kidd's Nets

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*



ronna_meade21 said:



> good luck nets fans! as a warrior fun i hope nets lose but should be a close game...both teams have been playing poorly latly because of injury so it will be exsiting to see who comes away with the win!
> 
> -good luck


nets haven't really been playing poorly recently outside the 4th quarter of that kings game.


----------



## roro26

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*



Mindlib said:


> B.Davis will play this game?


He's a game-time decision.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

Yeah, good luck tonight. I'm hoping the W's avenge that December loss in the Meadowlands. Either way, should be an entertaining game. 

Nets fans--come through and discuss the game on the Warriors thread for this game as well!


----------



## Kidd Karma

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

Davis should be playing, it's reported as leg cramps. Should be a fun up and down game, hopefully the refs let them play. Always a big game for the hometown Kidd. Taking my daughter to a game for the first time, and she's pumped up for JKidd.


----------



## elsaic15

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

it makes no sense how bad nets are against west teams. its not that we're losing to the good west teams, we're losing to the mediocre, bad, and terrible west teams, all of them. and btw, NI, who accused me of "hoping the team loses" when i said i was worried when the nets almost blew the 11 pt late lead against the nets and that it was becoming a pattern, still think so?


----------



## JoeOtter15

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*

wow i have midterms tomorrow and i am still staying up for this game...if we lose i will be so pissed.

GO NETS!!!!!!!!!! 

carter you better step up your game


----------



## JCB

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*



JoeOtter15 said:


> wow i have midterms tomorrow and i am still staying up for this game...if we lose i will be so pissed.
> 
> GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> carter you better step up your game


Ah, exams. Mine were last week. Good luck with those.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Game 42 - GS Warriors vs New Jersey Nets - Wednesday, January 24, 2007 10:3*



elsaic15 said:


> it makes no sense how bad nets are against west teams. its not that we're losing to the good west teams, we're losing to the mediocre, bad, and terrible west teams, all of them. and btw, NI, who accused me of "hoping the team loses" when i said i was worried when the nets almost blew the 11 pt late lead against the nets and that it was becoming a pattern, still think so?


Honestly, I don't know if that'll hold up here. I don't know how the Nets fair on the road vs home, but the earlier match-up, I recall the W's playing not so great, but having a lead for most of the game...until the 4th quarter, where they mustered something like 12 points in the quarter. 

Then again, comparing that match up to this one is moot. With our new players and all, plus us minus J-Rich, you missing Nenad and Jefferson, it's two different teams.

I really like what Mikki Moore has brought to the table for your guys, though. 

Good luck tonight.


----------



## Mogriffjr

hmm I think Boki starts tonight...


----------



## Vincanity15311

is the game on O-TSN Sports (TVU PLAYER)?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vincanity15311 said:


> is the game on O-TSN Sports (TVU PLAYER)?


it better be!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Mogriffjr said:


> it better be!


theyre showing the damn NHL ASG


----------



## jarkid

Frank has to put Mikki and Boone on the court together !!!

with them on the court mutually, our rebounding and ****ing the rim are so crazy.


----------



## Balla 15

Ahh stupid All-Star hockey game. I won't be able to watch until the second quarter :no:


----------



## roro26

Balla 15 said:


> Ahh stupid All-Star hockey game. I won't be able to watch until the second quarter :no:


Me neither. :sad: Is it for sure coming on after? :gopray: I'm gonna go put on audio league.


----------



## jarkid

damn it, i don't want to watch NHL.


----------



## ZÆ

Nets win the tip


----------



## Petey

Same starting lineup as last night for the Nets.

Chance to get back to .500, tied for the Atlantic.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Mikki Moore for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Moore, 2 points.


----------



## Petey

The Nets start off with the ball.

Kidd to carter, Kidd… gives it back to Moore who drops it from the free throw line off the pick and roll.

Biedrus called for a travel.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

STUPID HOCKEY!! sigh.


----------



## HB

Hassan was pushed on that play, why no foul


----------



## jarkid

go Nets go


----------



## Petey

Nice lead pass to Adams who blows the layup.

Harrington called on a travel now.

Kidd, Collins Carter… bullet pass to Kidd and Kidd is fouled underneath.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits 2 free throws

4-0 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd drops the 1st.
Kidd hits on the 2nd.

Would had been nice last night.

To Davis… shots over Kidd, Adams board, Kidd, Carter… hits the 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

7-0 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Baron Davis for 2

7-2 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

VC for 3


----------



## HB

Kidd with a sweet fade


----------



## ZÆ

Jason KIdd for 2

9-2 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Jasikevicius for 3

9-5 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

9-5, JK for 2.


----------



## Vincanity15311

roro26 said:


> Me neither. :sad: Is it for sure coming on after? :gopray: I'm gonna go put on audio league.



i think so... 
http://www.o-tsn.com/sports/


----------



## Petey

Davis hits the jumper as Kidd can’t get around Biedrus pick.

Carter… Kidd posting… hits the fade away.

Warrior short… get it back, Davis to Jasavic something who drops the 3.

Nets kick it out to Carter with the shot clock winding down who air balls a 3.

Jackson backing on Carter and called on the travel.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

baron davis doesn't play.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins hits 1 of 2 free throws

10-5 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Jason Collins is still missing his free throw, when will he made one?


----------



## Petey

Carter trying to pull it out and fouled.

Kidd over to Collins, who is fouled.
Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd!!!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Oh come on Hassan you shoulda taken that


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 2

10-7 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

sorry, I see wrongly, BD is in the game.


----------



## ZÆ

Hassan Adams for 2

12-7 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

good, Adams for 2.


----------



## ZÆ

Biedrins for 2

12-9 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Have to go, I'll be back in 20, sorry.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need Hassan Adams plays like Richard Jefferson.

he is a young guy, and can run fast break and dunk, otherwise his defensive ability is nice.


----------



## jarkid

Petey, OK, wait for u.


----------



## ZÆ

Moore for 2

14-9 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

16-9 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

mikki for 2, vc for 2.


----------



## HB

Collins just had a block lol


----------



## HB

Moore really has a nice jumper.


----------



## ZÆ

Moore for 2 (3 for 3)

18-9 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington for 2

18-11 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

20-11 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Mooore is still hot.


----------



## ZÆ

Biedrins for 2

20-13 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Bernard Robinson !


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson hits 2 free throws

22-13 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Biedrins for 2

22-15 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

24-15 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

VC is finding his back.


----------



## HB

I could swear there was some movement on that play that lead to a 3, and thats with Kidd on the bench. Hmmm


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 3

27-15 - NETS


Timeout Warriors


----------



## jarkid

MW for 3.


----------



## jarkid

Marcus Williams + Adams is enough,

get out of there, Antoine Wright....


----------



## jerkstore

strong.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets are beastin!!

it says that B.Robinson is in the game...tru?


----------



## dfunk15

omg, Nets increased their lead with Kidd on the bench and Vince in. How is that freaking possible?


----------



## jerkstore

is Mikki Nenad's cousin?


----------



## ZÆ

Ellis for 2

27-17 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

29-17 - NETS


----------



## HB

dfunk15 said:


> omg, Nets increased their lead with Kidd on the bench and Vince in. How is that freaking possible?


I am totally stumped. How is this possible?


----------



## Aurelino

dfunk15 said:


> omg, Nets increased their lead with Kidd on the bench and Vince in. How is that freaking possible?


Warriors don't play D.


----------



## jarkid

Carter is redeeming his guilty.


----------



## jerkstore

gotta say this is scrappy team, I think we can battle in a series


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

31-17 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Aurelino said:


> Warriors don't play D.


sometimes when the team doesn't play D on the Nets,

they still can not hit.

now, they can, it's cool enough.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Woo The Game Is On


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson hits 1 of 2 free throws

31-18 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

B"MW" is that a terrible nickname or what? All me.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

34-18 - NETS


----------



## HB

Aurelino said:


> Warriors don't play D.


Nets havent really taken any wide open shots so far,the D hasnt been that bad

Vince is just really HOTTTT right now


----------



## jarkid

TVUPlayer is back.


----------



## jerkstore

Carter is all focus tonight..


----------



## ZÆ

Ellis hits 1 of 2 free throws

34-19 - NETS


----------



## HB

BTW for the no movement offense people, there have been plenty of movement on the Nets side so far


----------



## SetShotWilly

jerkstore said:


> Carter is all focus tonight..


He knows he messed up last game


----------



## jarkid

ok, just call MW .. BMW


----------



## ZÆ

Pietrus hits 1 of 2 free throws

34-20 - NETS


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince Carter sucks. With him in the game, there is never any movement. Ridiculous how poorly the team plays with Jason Kidd on the bench.


----------



## purplehaze89

PS. I hate it when Carter touches the ball at the top of the 3 point line. He is a black hole on offense. NO MOVEMENT.


----------



## ZÆ

Boone hits 2 free throws

36-20 - NETS


----------



## HB

Hey Vince just found Boone for the wide open dunk, which he was fouled by the way o. guess that wasnt in rythm


----------



## jarkid

Boone is foul


----------



## fruitcake

Aurelino said:


> Warriors don't play D.


Basically 90% of this board was posting that without Kidd and with Vince on the floor the game shuts down and ball movement dies. Now this conclusion was made largely on that sacramento game, but there were two or three other games as well. (i remember making a thread about it, but people wre not as 'concerned' about it until after we lost to sac-town. If this is the case about this ball-movement dying down with Vince in the game, it really should be the case for *every team and every game* we play against. 'not playing d' doesn't make any sense. The same thing is happening here as was happening last night, the ball is being passed around, we get open shots and this time people are sticking them.

my opinion on this change in offense that seems to occur when vince is the primary playmaker is that ya the ball movement does slow a little, and it may be more frusturating to watch; but the team is not necessarily worse. A running game has its disadvantages.


----------



## ZÆ

*End of the 1st quarter*
36-20 - NETS


----------



## HB

Nets biggest first quarter of the season, lol and Kidd was on the bench for quite a while. Oh my Vince, Clippers will like that


----------



## AJC NYC

We are a playoff build team


----------



## fruitcake

purplehaze89, and HB i understand what you guys are trying to prove here, but what you are doing right now is not helping the 'fragile state' of this forum lol.

and besides, when we win this game and its all done and over, we can have the debate about the offense again.


----------



## ghoti

I hope we don't see it tonight, but I think Monta Ellis is one of the most fun players to watch in the whole league.

I've been watching Warriors games just to see what he's going to do next.

Biedrins is also for real. Those two guys are going to be good for a long time.


----------



## Balla 15

LOL hits the side of the backboard


----------



## fruitcake

look at this

New Jersey Nets 

Points: 27
Field Goal Selection
Layups: 0-0
Jumpers: 9-13
Dunks: 0-0
Scoring Breakdown
FGs: 9-13
3FG: 2-3
FT: 7-8

so we can be a jump-shooting team?


----------



## DoctorJay

How bout THAT lineup at the end of the 1st... Boone, Cliff, Adams, Wright and Nachbar. (and now to start the 2nd.)

Played well too, I might add. Josh with a nice block, and then a nice setup pass to Cliffy in the corner for the shot at the buzzer (even though Cliff bricked it off the backboard).


----------



## jarkid

AW will play !


----------



## MrCharisma

lol man Cliff, that wasn't even close.


----------



## purplehaze89

fruitcake said:


> purplehaze89, and HB i understand what you guys are trying to prove here, but what you are doing right now is not helping the 'fragile state' of this forum lol.
> 
> and besides, when we win this game and its all done and over, we can have the debate about the offense again.


I have no idea what you're talking about. The NEts offense is absolutely stagnant when Carter dominates the ball. I mean this happens EVERY SINGLE GAME. Can't we all agree here?


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> purplehaze89, and HB i understand what you guys are trying to prove here, but what you are doing right now is not helping the 'fragile state' of this forum lol.
> 
> and besides, when we win this game and its all done and over, we can have the debate about the offense again.


lol am just joking around its been a fun quarter though I Like watching the warriors


----------



## VCFSO2000

HB and purplehaze are cracking me up LOL.


----------



## ZÆ

Biedrins hits 2 free throws

36-22 - NETS


----------



## ghoti

fruitcake said:



> purplehaze89, and HB i understand what you guys are trying to prove here, but what you are doing right now is not helping the 'fragile state' of this forum lol.


You know what, they are just pointing out what is _actually_ happening instead of people's strange perceptions of what's happening.


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 2

38-22 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Biedrins for 2

38-24 - NETS


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, I hope we don't trade Marcus to the Clippers! What a pass.


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> You know what, they are just pointing out what is _actually_ happening instead of people's strange perceptions of what's happening.


In addition to that I am not disagreeing with movement in the offense. When that happens the team plays beautifully, and so far thats what is happening.


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 2 plus the foul
Nachbar missed the free throw

40-24 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Biedrins for 2

40-26 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

nice block shot by boone


----------



## fruitcake

ghoti said:


> You know what, they are just pointing out what is _actually_ happening instead of people's strange perceptions of what's happening.


well obviously you're a resaonable guy, but most posters here won't take it that way


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

ya this marcus williams kid sucks too, thorn please give him to the Clippers as well.


----------



## MrCharisma

Mark Jackson is pretty much telling Frank to let Marcus play through his mistakes so he'll learn.


----------



## fruitcake

why no house?


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn M-Will has been SICK.


----------



## Lord-SMX

keep this damn lineup!


----------



## jarkid

don't trade mw and vc


----------



## purplehaze89

Beautiful. Vince Carter take notice - with you on the bench, watch and learn how the Nets offense really should be run.


----------



## ZÆ

Ellis for 2

40-28 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Ellis for 2

40-30 - NETS


----------



## SetShotWilly

Can you guys plz update the score? Yahoo is being run by monkeys now as their PBP is all screwed up, so can't follow theirs

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## squaleca

agree the only reason we have a 15 point lead!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, why do they keep running pick and rolls with Jason Collins...he's not a threat at all.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

Is Robinson High?!!?!?


----------



## jarkid

collins no o-foul


----------



## squaleca

**** you 5 for 7 14 points what the **** else do u want??


----------



## ZÆ

Baron Davis for 2

40-32 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

damn, 5 sec call.


----------



## SetShotWilly

squaleca said:


> **** you 5 for 7 14 points what the **** else do u want??


..the hell are you talking to/about?


----------



## Lord-SMX

man wtf... bring in collins and watch the offense die!


----------



## jarkid

8-0 run by warriors, go nets


----------



## jarkid

damn, house make a offensive foul.


----------



## ZÆ

Ellis hits the Technical free throw

40-33 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

VC doesn't get respect ... **** you , NBA.


----------



## purplehaze89

This Nets team is so streaky its sickening. Can they not maintain some modicum of consistency?


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington for 2

40-35 - NETS

20 second Timeout Nets


----------



## jarkid

the official is really terrible, but we still will take this game.


----------



## Guest

seems the refs have brought the warriors back in the game, and, at the same time, shut down the nets. it's bull****. it's like it's 8 on 5 out there.


----------



## jarkid

timeout by the Nets,

they still can not score.


----------



## squaleca

wow we built a big lead with kidd on the bench oh my!!


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets.


----------



## Guest

wow. a call for the nets. finally.


----------



## fruitcake

squaleca said:


> wow we built a big lead with kidd on the bench oh my!!


and then we lost it by overplaying our bench.


----------



## Guest

dammit mikki...how's he gonna miss a dunk? that was a freakin jason collins play. oh well, the pass DID come from boki. ha.


----------



## squaleca

this current team is going now where unless frank sticks up for VC and gets fined!!


----------



## jarkid

moore almost dunk that highlight reels, damn it.


----------



## squaleca

point was i dont see 30 ****ing threads being made about trading the guy because we played better without him for 1 quarter!!


----------



## jarkid

go nets, nets !


----------



## ZÆ

Barnes for 2

40-37 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

we should probably score very soon.


----------



## Guest

squaleca said:


> point was i dont see 30 ****ing threads being made about trading the guy because we played better without him for 1 quarter!!


wuh? okay


----------



## Fray

Mikki Moore!!!


----------



## fruitcake

wtf cmon guys


----------



## jerkstore

see, we scored


----------



## ZÆ

Ellis for 2

40-39 - NETS


----------



## Guest

house=no D. oh well. nice play by vince n mikki.


----------



## jarkid

oh ****...


----------



## ZÆ

Mikki Moore for 2

42-39 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

siddown V


----------



## dfunk15

brain dead plays by Nets now


----------



## jarkid

finally, Moore.


----------



## fruitcake

wow. vince in foul trouble again.


----------



## Guest

wow. boki. wow. ugh. oh, look at that, ANOTHER FOUL BY VINCE. 3 fouls. i'm fed up with these refs. really. they'll make the call against him, but never for him.


----------



## jarkid

no more turnover, thanks.


----------



## squaleca

house must be sick 2 min and no fg attempts???


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington hits 2 free throws

42-41 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

the official really hates the Nets...


----------



## jerkstore

go Wright, use those fouls!


----------



## squaleca

frank who cares u got 6 fouls in a game jesus!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

either hassan or boki needs to step up. or marcus williams.

what the hell? foul? wow.


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington hits 1 of 2 free throws

42-42


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

44-42 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

play B Rob lol!


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington for 2

44-44


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

47-44 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington for 2

47-46 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

nice 3 Kidd..geeze


----------



## dfunk15

lol mikki cant catch the ball again


----------



## jarkid

kidd for 3


----------



## Netted

Geez... how many points in the paint for Warrors??? Also 2nd chance points are killing us.


----------



## fruitcake

where the heck is petey?


----------



## jerkstore

I hope Kidd can wake Wright up, get some points outta him


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd we need you


----------



## Guest

harrington jumps on mikki, gets bucket. kidd hits 3,keeps the nets ahead.

nobody can rebound but harrington. gets another bucket. foul on kidd.

kidd's yackin kids.

overall, ugly 2nd quarter. nets 47-46, (11-24 in 2nd quarter). ugh.


----------



## jerkstore

Yeah, Where's Petey. And Waldo?


----------



## squaleca

nba refs suck we were down 11 to 1 in fouls in sac until frank god a T i dont think we got a foul the rest of the half that game what a ****ing joke!! thats basically why we lost to miami cause frank to nice of a guy!!


----------



## Guest

fruitcake said:


> where the heck is petey?


where the heck is a good defensive rebounder???

i think we need rj back ASAP.


----------



## jerkstore

Kidd's holdin' it down. It's cool baby.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits 1 of 2 free throws

48-46 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

Nets can steal the quarter I hope.

Kidd's a little bloody.


----------



## Guest

squaleca said:


> nba refs suck we were down 11 to 1 in fouls in sac until frank god a T i dont think we got a foul the rest of the half that game what a ****ing joke!! thats basically why we lost to miami cause frank to nice of a guy!!


next time the nets foul, they should really send a message. have hassan throw some dude to the ground, tellin em if we gonna foul, you're gonna feel it in the morning. maybe that'll pump up this team.


----------



## jarkid

kidd missed the 2nd.


----------



## big furb

The warriors have done a good job of making the game a lot more hectic (and sloppy). They've forced us to play their type of basketball. Kidd needs to take control of the game, especially with vince in foul trouble


----------



## jerkstore

Harrington is
1/2

4/6 tonight


----------



## Guest

i hope hassan gets some rebounds.


----------



## AND1NBA

WTF? Kidd touches his butt after he blows the kiss? Is that suppose to mean kiss me ***?


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington hits 1 of 2 free throws

48-47 - NETS


----------



## Guest

AND1NBA said:


> WTF? Kidd touches his butt after he blows the kiss? Is that suppose to mean kiss me ***?


HAHA HELL YEAH!!!
he's all like "kiss my *** joumana!!"


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington for 2

48-49 - GS


----------



## jarkid

i hate the nba official, they want nets out of the playoff seed, and let Heat in,

and Heat vs Cavs will be the estern final games.


----------



## squaleca

i suck extremely at basketball and havent played in years but i have more offensive skill then JC


----------



## Guest

kidd offensive foul, charge taken by...was that davis or harrington? ****.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 3

51-49 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

offensive foul ? terrible...


**** you NBA officials.


----------



## jerkstore

We need stops man. 

Kidd with an offensive foul

BMW on the trey and a steal

Nachbar for 3!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Nachbar for 3

54-49 - NETS


----------



## Guest

squaleca said:


> i suck extremely at basketball and havent played in years but i have more offensive skill then JC


who cares. collins is 7 ft tall, and i could probably rebound better than him.

nets 3,(marcus williams to nachbar) 54-49

nets 6-9 from 3


----------



## jerkstore

jump ball??

ref's are obviously on some type of drugs.


----------



## Fray

Williams keeping the Nets in the game


----------



## squaleca

oh no we built a lead with vc on the bench!!


----------



## Guest

balls goes out on nachbar, but instead of called out-of-bounds, they call a JUMP BALL. just to let everyone know, the refs suck *** tonight.


----------



## ZÆ

Marcus Williams for 2

56-49 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

shoot them to death.


----------



## ZÆ

Harrington for 3

56-52 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

mw i love you


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

58-52 - NETS


----------



## jerkstore

nets get possesion

Beauty of a layup by Marcus

crazy exchange I can't even type that fast

Al H for 3

Kidd for 2

nets lead 58-52

Vc 14 Kidd 12


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn Kidd's hands have been nuts this season.


----------



## ZÆ

*Halftime*

58-52 - NETS


----------



## squaleca

and if anyone mentions vince on the bench u guys are ludacrious cause MW is the reason we have the lead right now not cause vc on the bench!!


----------



## jarkid

kidd for 2


----------



## Guest

collins stands there like an idiot, marcus stands there like an idiot, kidd gets double teamed, throws ball away. disrupts pass, out of bounds. golden state ball. harrington hits 3.

kidd on other end, hits 2.

harrington misses a close one to end the quarter. 58-52.


----------



## demens

peg182 said:


> collins stands there like an idiot, marcus stands there like an idiot, kidd gets double teamed, throws ball away. disrupts pass, out of bounds. golden state ball. harrington hits 3.
> 
> kidd on other end, hits 2.
> 
> harrington misses a close one to end the quarter. 58-52.


why didn't get take advantage of steven jackson pressuring him around half-court...BY HIMSELF...before the double came.

this game is a mess. feel bad for Frank, he's just searching for someone to do something. line up is a mess. 

btw Wright is pure crap, i can't stand the guy anymore.


----------



## jarkid

Marcus WIlliams can not be traded, this Kid is amazing.


----------



## Guest

well...here's the rebounding numbers. nets-18, warriors-18.
not bad, right? wait a second...nets-off. 1, def. 17. warriors-off. 7, def. 11.

we need someone to rebound and box out.


----------



## squaleca

13 min for JC how many guys are in this league that dont get that in 2 games who are pretty decent bballers???????


----------



## jarkid

send ANtoine wright to NDBL.

Marcus + Hassan is our future...


----------



## arhie

Frank has to plan out a way that allows Vince to score now, too many double teams now.


----------



## jerkstore

With Kidd having this type of half, you gotta believe he's playing for a win tonight. Hopefully we come out of the halftime with better D. We need Mikki to have a near identical half, or have Boone get some touches, and get it right for the closeout.

I hope MW has a spot on the floor in the last minutes.


----------



## squaleca

kidd has 5 rebounds colins has 2 how is that possible?????


----------



## demens

squaleca said:


> oh no we built a lead with vc on the bench!!


huh? the 6 point lead we have now, or the 16 point lead we had in the 1st?


----------



## jerkstore

Yes, I would also wipe Wright off the roster with toilet paper.


----------



## MrCharisma

squaleca said:


> kidd has 5 rebounds colins has 2 how is that possible?????


lol that's been possible ever since Kidd has gotten to the Nets.


----------



## Guest

squaleca said:


> kidd has 5 rebounds colins has 2 how is that possible?????


it's unbelievable. is collins doing anything right tonight??

no way he's gonna stop harrington.


----------



## squaleca

Min Moore 14, colins 13 i like frank as our coach but that alone is unacceptable **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## jerkstore

It's good to be able to see Kidd carry this team, not too many pg's could make this lineup play this well, also some kudos to the coaching staff.


----------



## Guest

i just gotta say it. collins is bein useless tonight. save him for elton brand tomorrow.


----------



## squaleca

erased!!


----------



## jerkstore

Yeah, it really shows how thin we are at c/pf to be playing Collins so much...


----------



## Guest

and moore and robinson have 0 combined rebounds. that's pathetic. unless they start rebounding and playing better defense,i wouldn't be surprised with a loss. especially if frank barely uses boki for the rest of the game.


----------



## squaleca

demens said:


> huh? the 6 point lead we have now, or the 16 point lead we had in the 1st?



im not gonna even answer that question!! you have a good imagination though!!


----------



## jerkstore

So..Any Mods here tonight?


----------



## HB

Uh oh Vince with 3 fouls, and just a 6 pt lead, lemme guess they blew the lead with Vince on the bench


----------



## jarkid

collins should get out of the court,

let Boone plays, he is a big sweep


----------



## squaleca

theres a trillions guys in europe a trillion guys in dleagues in and1 that can replace colins!! like **** thorn get a bum off the street someone from the crowd anyone!!!


----------



## jarkid

if one day Frank start Moore + Boone that would be nice.

Boone is a good shot blocker, better rebounder, better scorer, ..

damn, Collins... you only have the play time when you play aginst shaq.


----------



## Netted

HB said:


> Uh oh Vince with 3 fouls, and just a 6 pt lead, lemme guess they blew the lead with Vince on the bench


Lost it before he sat.


----------



## squaleca

jerkstore said:


> It's good to be able to see Kidd carry this team, not too many pg's could make this lineup play this well, also some kudos to the coaching staff.



your joking about the coaching staff comment right????????


----------



## Guest

HB said:


> Uh oh Vince with 3 fouls, and just a 6 pt lead, lemme guess they blew the lead with Vince on the bench


hm. well, in the 2nd, they lost the lead WITH vince in the game. then, kidd put em on his back, carried them. a few ugly turnovers. empty possessions. no movement. defense was pretty good, but no one grabbed any rebounds. a few bright spots: besides kidd, marcus and boki have provided a little spark in the 2nd.


----------



## Netted

peg182 said:


> and moore and robinson have 0 combined rebounds. that's pathetic. unless they start rebounding and playing better defense,i wouldn't be surprised with a loss. *especially if frank barely uses boki for the rest of the game.*


Boki's played 12 minutes so far. He'll play a lot. It's his type of game.


----------



## HB

Netted said:


> Lost it before he sat.


He sucks

And look at Moore with that silly pass


----------



## jarkid

mikki hesitated, and turned over.


----------



## HB

Kidd for 3!


----------



## Guest

mikki and kidd trying to play a 2 man game, jason gives it to moore, moore fumbles it while open, tries to be playmaker, ugly turnover. dunno what happened after that. collins takes a 3 ptr? baron gives it to ellis on the wing, miss. carter gets non-shooting foul, tries to shoot anyways. kidd, open for 3 (double team on carter). nets 61-52.


----------



## jarkid

i am really happy to see VC get the call.


----------



## jarkid

kidd for 3


----------



## squaleca

does frank ever do any shows or thorn cant someone call in to one of the shows and ask why is colins getting as many min as moore and more than others eg boki, boone adams, etc like seriously!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Anyone doing PBP?


----------



## AND1NBA

Why did they start the game so late? Feel bad for you guys in the east coast. It's already 12 over there. Plus I have an early day tomorrow and I want to get to bed, but I don't want to miss the game.


----------



## Guest

hassan called for foul on stephen jackson. BS. let the kid play. he's just tryin to be aggressive on defense. jackson hits. nets 61-54.

VC double teamed again, makes play to hassan, who shoots a MAD HIGH mid range jumper. nets 63-54.


----------



## Balla 15

What did Mark Jackson just say? "Stepping into the rhythm jumper"...what an idiot!


----------



## jarkid

adams for 2 from vc


----------



## Guest

HB said:


> Anyone doing PBP?


i'm BSin play by play. i suck at it tho. ZAE was doin a pretty good job.


----------



## jarkid

i like hassan this kid


----------



## HB

Baron Davis gets a foul on Hassan 63-56

Vince with a poor decision there, doubled and turns the ball over leads to a Monta dunk

Baron trips Vince, foul called side out


----------



## jarkid

VC is striped again.. by the double team...


----------



## HB

peg182 said:


> i'm BSin play by play. i suck at it tho. ZAE was doin a pretty good job.


Your cool, I'll try and help too.

Moore gets the offensive rebound off the Vince miss, going to the line. He misses the first and makes the second


----------



## Guest

god forbid, don't call an over-the-back for carter. kidd takes charge, great play. kidd to vince, who drives, misses reverse layup, mikki moore off. rebound, draws foul. 3rd on davis.


----------



## jerkstore

Mikki Moore has a wallet that says: "Bad Mutha******"


----------



## jarkid

moore grabbed the o-reb, and got foul ! nice


----------



## HB

Jackson for a wide open dunk, Bad D!

Damn Vince with an airball 3!


----------



## jarkid

moore, please make the 2nd, i know you can do it.


----------



## Guest

jackson drives, no help D, DUNK. kidd dishes to hassan, he drives, throws it out to VC on perimeter, misses 3, hassan tries to get steal on GS rebound, out of bounds, davis 3pt miss.


----------



## HB

Vince with a mighty SLAM

Kidd tried to pass to Vince, Monta steals sprints down the court and gets fouled

66-62


----------



## jarkid

VC is still over loaded by the defense.


----------



## MrCharisma

lol Jason Kidd elbowing and jumping over Colins for the rebound on the defensive end.


----------



## jarkid

VC dunked !


----------



## Guest

kidd runs, drives, dishes to vince behind him, vince flushes it. collins gets a piece off of davis layup. dunno what happens after that. monta ellis to the line, hits both, kidd 3, miss, rebound thrown to davis, easy layup.


----------



## HB

Baron gets an easy basket down the court, Boki loses the ball, Baron flushes the ball down. Tie game


----------



## Guest

vince double-teamed, passes to nachbar. nachbar should've shot it, hesitated, got the ball knocked away by davis, for fastbreak dunk. damn.


----------



## HB

If you ask me, Kidd's defense on Baron has been HORRIBLE. He doesnt even put up his hands to contest the jumper


----------



## jarkid

damn.... they tied the game


----------



## big furb

These warriors play a very helter skelter style of basketball. We need to be more careful with the ball right now


----------



## jerkstore

It's fine guys, Vince will sit soon..


----------



## HB

The original PBP guy is back y'all, give it up for Petey!!


----------



## Guest

right now, turnovers from kidd and nachbar are killing this team. :no:


----------



## Netted

Geez... Kidd and Boki combine for 10 TOs. Ugh.


----------



## HB

Moore with another long jumper and makes it nicely


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince will pick up his 4th foul and will sit. Then and only then will the monster that is the Nets offense be unleashed.


----------



## jerkstore

Mikki Moore is a basketball player.


----------



## Netted

HB said:


> The original PBP guy is back y'all, give it up for Petey!!


:clap2:


----------



## HB

Lol Kidd throws the ball right to Biedrins


----------



## Petey

Back... sorry. Davis gets it to go off the steal.

68-68.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

vince double teams, feeds to mikki, mikki fakes pass, swishes jumper. i love this guy. jackson airballs, kidd throws pass to GS. no clue what he was thinking. fastbreak from davis. 68-68


----------



## jarkid

Mikki for 2


----------



## fruitcake

vince has 7 assists.


----------



## purplehaze89

HB, Jason Kidd is a defensive monster and can do no wrong. Vince Carter is the one who plays D like a broken down old man. Calm thy tomfoolery.


----------



## Petey

Moore is off with a bit further out… Warriors pushing, Harrington spins, flips up… fouled by Moore.

Harrington to the line.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

kidd turns too much over.


----------



## fruitcake

kidd might have a quad double today with turnovers!


----------



## Guest

moore shoots it from too far away, miss. harrington tries move on moore, gets fouled. makes first, misses second.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Moore is off with a bit further out… Warriors pushing, Harrington spins, flips up… fouled by Moore.
> 
> Harrington to the line.
> 
> -Petey


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 

welcome back.


----------



## Petey

Harrington drops the 1st.
Can’t get the 2nd to go, Boki board.
Over to Carter, Moore, Boki, Kidd, Boki… in and out, Moore tries to tip… loose ball foul on the Warriors.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Moore with great hustle and gets the foul


----------



## HB

Frank will get a T if he doesnt shut the heck up

Netted that last play was just for you, Vince playing point and Frank clearly calling the plays


----------



## Guest

vince passing great out of double team...



vince no longer doubled. kidd passes to nachy. misses, moore fouled on the floor. kidd passes to nachy down low, nachy gets hacked. other end, harrington hits 3. ****.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Boki underneath, and rejected.
Harrington drops the jumper.
Up by 3… biggest lead?
Nets were 16 up?

Carter… Kidd… Boki, Carter… Boki, Kidd, Cliff drives and drops the running hook.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

terrible....


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Boki underneath, and rejected.
Harrington drops the jumper.
Up by 3… biggest lead?
Nets were 16 up?

Carter… Kidd… Boki, Carter… Boki, Kidd, Cliff drives and drops the running hook.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

cliffy hits beautiful floater.

kidd hits beautiful 3.

beautiful. davis misses 3, moore with rebound, to kidd, down the court, to vince, foul. i'm lovin how it's goin right now.


----------



## jarkid

kidd for 3


----------



## HB

Come on Vince, make your free throws


----------



## squaleca

vince is not only gonna cost us this game but goonna cost kidd a trip double!!


----------



## jarkid

vc is fouled, and will go to the line.

go nets.


----------



## Petey

Warriors can’t hit, Nets board, out to Carter… Kidd drops the 3.

Over to Davis, can’t hit, moore board, Kidd pushing to Carter… taking it in traffic and fouled.

Harrington’s 4th. Warriors over the limit.

Carter misses the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

barnes in...hm?


carter misses 1st! sinks 2nd. cool. ellis turnover to carter. carter gets ball stolen. ellis gives it to pietrus, dunk.


----------



## jarkid

vc.. you can not missed that again.


----------



## HB

Okay that last play was Vince's fault, bad turnover 

But then again lol finds Moore for the basket


----------



## arhie

Nets must continue to finish CArter's passes.


----------



## Petey

Are all Don Nelson teams’ allergic to D?

Ellis loses it, Carter throws it away… Ellis to Petrius to finish at the rim.

Carter w/ the great pass to Moore off the pick and hits.

Barnes drops the 3 to tie up the game.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince sucks as a playmaker. The ball should never go to him.


----------



## HB

Wow Vince with beautiful hangtime on that basket


----------



## jarkid

moore from vc .


----------



## Guest

feed to moore, dunks it. 

****. i knew it. barnes hits 3. carter goes down low, hangs in air, finishes off glass. biedrins unable to finish, kidd runs down floor, gets fouled, going to line.


----------



## Petey

Carter drives… hangs, and flips it in after hanging. Warriors can’t hit, Kidd board? Kidd slows it down as Pietrus tries to get around him, lands on him. Kidd to the line after the timeout. Pietrus’ 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89

Sorry guys - I just miss posts like the one I'm making. They are conspicuously absent tonight. I wanted to take the liberty of filling the void.


----------



## Guest

purplehaze89 said:


> Vince sucks as a playmaker. The ball should never go to him.


vince: 9 assists, 3 turnovers. kidd: 6 assists, 8 turnovers. WUUH???!


----------



## MrCharisma

Lets get MW some minutes.


----------



## jarkid

it's time to let Marcus Williams play, he plays so well so far...


----------



## arhie

9 assists- Nets are gonna win this one, I'm thinking either Carter gets 30+ or he gets a career high in assists.


----------



## purplehaze89

peg182 said:


> vince: 9 assists, 3 turnovers. kidd: 6 assists, 8 turnovers. WUUH???!


I know right? Lawrence Frank is an idiot running plays for Vince to handle the ball.


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd should not make a backdoor pass anymore, that causes him to own 8 turnovers...


----------



## HB

Warriors commentators giving Cliffy some mad props


----------



## theKidd-5

rest kidd now...!! i dont want house or vince to play the point!


----------



## HB

purplehaze89 said:


> I know right? Lawrence Frank is an idiot running plays for Vince to handle the ball.


LOL and the nerve of those other guys for making all those shots when not in rythm


----------



## Petey

Kidd at the line hits the 1st.
… drops the 2nd.;

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Balla 15

Nets gotta cut down on the turnovers...too much hesitation from players, shoot the damn ball if your open...we could've had a lot more shots, less turnovers and less points of turnovers against us if people would just shoot the ball


----------



## Guest

MrCharisma said:


> Lets get MW some minutes.





jarkid said:


> it's time to let Marcus Williams play, he plays so well so far...


word. marcus in. wide open, not gettin the ball. robinson down low with ball, misfires. davis misses wide open 3. ha.


----------



## Petey

Davis can’t hit, Boki taps to Kidd, over to Cliff in the post, can’t hit. Davis can’t hit. Marcus board. Over to Kidd. Moore… doubled up on Moore, Barnes called reaching in. Moore to the line.

-Petey


----------



## HB

I hope you guys know that Kidd doesnt even run to cover the shooter anymore, thats a very disturbing trend. Baron would have made those last two 3's if not for the fact that it rimmed out


----------



## Guest

jarkid said:


> jason kidd should not make a backdoor pass anymore, that causes him to own 8 turnovers...


yeah, especially with the warriors' quick players. leads to easy steals.


----------



## purplehaze89

I think Vince is deliberately IGNORING Lawrence Frank's pleas to not have him handle the ball.


----------



## fruitcake

vince's career high in assits is 12. done twice in his career.


----------



## jarkid

it's good to see Marcus Williams again..

good bye, antoine wright.


----------



## MrCharisma

Balla 15 said:


> Mets gotta cut down on the turnovers...too much hesitation from players, shoot the damn ball if your open...we could've had a lot more shots, less turnovers and less points of turnovers against us if people would just shoot the ball



Pitchers and catchers report in less than a month!


----------



## dfunk15

kidd with amazing defense on baron, let me step away 6 feet and you shoot


----------



## HB

Cliff just let Barnes take the ball from him, thats bad


----------



## Guest

moore gets to the line. hits first, misses second. 
cliffy tips rebound to nachy. 
kidd shoots 3. misses. 
sarunus misses. matt barnes gets past cliffy, barnes gets gets rebound, easy layup. 
kidd post up! pass to mikki, not able to make it, 
kidd off. rebound, foul. kidd goes to line.


----------



## purplehaze89

Can someone on the bench club VC in the head for ignoring L. Frank's playcalling please.


----------



## Petey

Moore drops the 1st.
Moore can’t hit, Cliff taps to Boki, pass to Kidd, posting Moore… Kidd.. can’t hit, Barnes board.
Saravines can’t hit, Barnes rips the board out of Cliff’s hand and hits.

Kidd backing… Marcus, Kidd… Over to Moore… can’t hit, Kidd board, throws up… Savawhatever 4th foul.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

matt barnes go away, you are just like a disturbing bug.


----------



## fruitcake

4 assists, 2 turnovers for the quad double


----------



## Guest

ellis gets by cliffy, layup. end quarter.


----------



## Petey

Kidd was fouled. Going to the line.
Kidd can’t drop the 1st.
Kidd drops the 2nd.

Nets up 82-78.

Eliis drives and flips it in over Cliff.

Into Kidd.

82-80 Nets at the end of 3.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

jarkid said:


> matt barnes go away, you are just like a disturbing bug.


true dat.


----------



## ghoti

Four assists and two turnovers from a quadruple-double.


----------



## Guest

fruitcake said:


> 4 assists, 2 turnovers for the quad double


that'll be awesome.


----------



## jarkid

warriors have so many bugs..

matt barnes, Monta Ellis , who are you !?

but they are still better than Antoine Wright, that's so bad.


----------



## Guest

jarkid said:


> warriors have so many bugs..
> 
> matt barnes, Monta Ellis , who are you !?
> 
> *but they are still better than Antoine Wright*, that's so bad.


who isn't??


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> Four assists and two turnovers from a quadruple-double.


I ignore fruitcake's posts. :biggrin:


----------



## MrCharisma

Marcus' jumper is silky!


----------



## HB

Marcus for two, and yes oh yes Vince played point and guess what there was movement. Is that even possible?


----------



## big furb

Pesky, best word to describe the warriors


----------



## jarkid

BMW made it


----------



## Petey

Carter over to Marcus, back to Carter, Marcus around the screen and drops it.
Barnes drops the 3.

Marcus can't hit, Moore can't get the tip to go, Warriros board. Sarawhatever can't hit. Biedrus the loose ball foul as he and Moore go for the board.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

boki passes up shot. vince double teamed. gives it to marcus behind him. dribbles, shoots and makes 3. barnes catch-and-shoot 3. awesome. um. yeah. 

jaskivscisudfnasdunfa misses shot. crowd goes "awww" sad face. loose ball foul on GS? 

williams tryin to yack people. decides to shoot 3, misses. 

pietrus takes the ball to the rim. foul.


----------



## HB

Marcus last two possessions bad decisions!


----------



## Petey

House over to Marcus... can't hit the 3.

Pietrus attacking and fouled as he tries to throw up the scoop.

1st on Boki?

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89

Why is Vince still sabotaging L. Frank's plays? He is not a point guard.


----------



## Petey

Pietrus a 51% FT shooter knocks down both to tie it.

House to Carter, turns and draws the foul on Barnes.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Nets, you are better than that !!


----------



## HB

Matt freaking barnes!


----------



## Guest

barnes hits another 3, boki needs to stay on him. boki's D is hurting the nets. hasssan needs to come back in to defend barnes. please.


----------



## Petey

House, Marcus, Carter misses on the step back.

Warriors kick out to Barnes who drops the 3.

Timeout.

Warriors up 87-84.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

i wanna see someone from the nets dunk on someone from GS.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Our perimeter D is horrible in this game.

But,aside from the first quarter, I actually think Carter is playing worse than last game.


----------



## Guest

where's dumpy been?


----------



## jarkid

boone can not see the time now...


----------



## HB

Vince finds Boki for the 3, spot up shot baby!


----------



## Petey

Into marcus, Boki, Marcus, Carter taps to Boki and drops the 3.

Pietrus can't hit off the Warriors ball movement, out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Moore with a crazy putback WOW


----------



## jarkid

boki for 3


----------



## Guest

boki hits 3, pass from vince. beautiful.

pietrus misses wide open 3. boki goes for 3, misses, moore putback dunk, i love this. ellis misses 3, GS just wants to shoot 3's now. 
marcus sees nachy wide open, nachbar yacks people, shoots midrange, bounces in.


----------



## Petey

Boki can’t hit the 3, but Moore puts it down.

Nets go Zone.

Over to Saras, cross court to ellis, can’t hit, marcus board, Boki… drives and drops it off the screen as he gets the roll.

-Petey


----------



## HB

What the heck where's Kidd lol


----------



## purplehaze89

Kidd not on the floor and the Nets go on a 7-0 run in rhythm? What's this?


----------



## jerkstore

I love da bench


----------



## jarkid

i love you , boki


----------



## MrCharisma

peg182 said:


> i wanna see someone from the nets dunk on someone from GS.


...And I want to see the Nets draft Kevin Durant or Greg Oden.


----------



## jarkid

boki + adams compliment the role after RJ left the team.


----------



## SetShotWilly

HB said:


> What the heck where's Kidd lol


He is busy counting his turnovers lol


----------



## Guest

VCFSO2000 said:


> Our perimeter D is horrible in this game.
> 
> But,aside from the first quarter, I actually think Carter is playing worse than last game.


carter: 19 points, 45% fg, 50% 3fg, 3-4 FT, 10 assists, 1 stl, 3 TO. just terrible.


----------



## HB

purplehaze89 said:


> Kidd not on the floor and the Nets go on a 7-0 run in rhythm? What's this?


You meant out of rythm


----------



## purplehaze89

Why must you undermine me HB. Why? Why. Why? Why. Why?


----------



## Guest

purplehaze89 said:


> Kidd not on the floor and the Nets go on a 7-0 run in rhythm? What's this?


it's all boki, marcus, vince, moore...aka the nets are playing as a team, everyone doing their part.



carter gets lob, finishes down low, is awesome.

dammit. collins in for moore. oh well, let's see how this goes.

oh yeah, and matt barnes got fouled.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Boki should start, Hassan seems better suited to come off the bench


----------



## Petey

Ellis can't drop it off the Warriors ball movement, Carter board and Barnes called trying to go over this bank.

Marcus up top Lob to Carter... too low, spins and flips it in. Warriors pass to Barnes attacking, and fouled.

Moore out, Collins in.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Mikki Moore is a great guy for real. I hope he comes back next year. The guy has class on the court


----------



## jarkid

go , go ahead beating them !


----------



## big furb

peg182 said:


> carter: 19 points, 45% fg, 50% 3fg, 3-4 FT, 10 assists, 1 stl, 3 TO. just terrible.


The sarcasm is strong in this one :biggrin:


----------



## VCFSO2000

peg182 said:


> carter: 19 points, 45% fg, 50% 3fg, 3-4 FT, 10 assists, 1 stl, 3 TO. just terrible.


Yeah. I thought about it and it was a dumb statement.

But no need for the sarcasm though LOL.


----------



## purplehaze89

Does Jason Kidd have the poops?


----------



## Guest

house...all alone w/ davis on perimeter. screens to get williams open. williams gets ball, moves down low, posts, turnaround jumper, good. pretty.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Marcus playing well


----------



## HB

purplehaze89 said:


> Why must you undermine me HB. Why? Why. Why? Why. Why?


Because Y has a long tail thats Why

By the way Marcus Williams is a stud. Any thoughts of trading him is just silly


----------



## Petey

Barnes at the line. Hits the 1st.
Drops the 2nd.

Marcus over to house… Marcus back up top… attacking, stops, turns and hits.

Pietrus misses… gets it back as it rolls through several players legs, and loses it out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

nice Marcus


----------



## fruitcake

ghoti said:


> Four assists and two turnovers from a quadruple-double.


copier!


----------



## Petey

House, back to Marcus… Pietrus called on the foul as Carter cuts baseline.

-Petey


----------



## HB

peg is outta the loop on purplehaze's posts lol

Vince with yet another assist, what the heck. By the way a wide open Marcus Williams I am surprised he made that shot


----------



## jarkid

MARCUS WILLIAMS i really admire you.


----------



## MrCharisma

Marcus Williams > All Clippers! (alright...maybe not...but he's awesome)


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

17 and 7 dimes for Marcus good confidence building game for him


----------



## Petey

Marcus, Carter, drives, kicks to Marcus who drops the 3.

Davis around Marcus… over to Pietrus, drives and Boki and fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

i gotta admit, collins is setting some great screens. collins sets screens for carter, who moves closer to basket, davis moves towards carter, carter passes to marcus outside, hits 3. phew.

foul? in the act of shooting? huh? on nachbar. pietrus shooting.


----------



## jarkid

VC plays just like LBJ, that's LBJ pass.


----------



## HB

peg182 said:


> i gotta admit, collins is setting some great screens. collins sets screens for carter, who moves closer to basket, davis moves towards carter, carter passes to marcus outside, hits 3. phew.
> 
> foul? in the act of shooting? huh? on nachbar. pietrus shooting.


:clap: he just had a huge offensive rebound and basket


----------



## Petey

Pietrus can’t hit the 1st.
Pietrus misses, Jackson with the board, almost loses it, out to baron, can’t knock down the 3, Boki board. Carter, House, marcus drives… and on the attempted pass to Boki travels.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

if the nets trade MW to Clipper , i will kill them


----------



## Petey

Ellis gets inside and drops the bucket.
Nets lead cut to 7.

Marcus, House… deflects it out of bounds on the Warriors. House out, Kidd back.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Do you guys think Frank leaves Marcus in there and subs in Kidd for House down the stretch?


----------



## Guest

um. pietrus drives, makes layup past collins. ball gets knocked out of house's hands, kidd in the game.

boki shoots, misses, COLLINS OFFENSIVE REBOUND, PUTBACK!!! WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!!?


----------



## fruitcake

1 more assist for a career high


----------



## GMJigga

yayyyy collins got his first FG


----------



## MrCharisma

MrCharisma said:


> Do you guys think Frank leaves Marcus in there and subs in Kidd for House down the stretch?


lol Tivo - Sorry for that 2 minute behind question.


----------



## Netted

Collins is a stud.


----------



## Petey

Boki can’t drop the 3, Collins inside grabs the board and hits off the put back.

Boki called on the foul, his 4th.

Didn’t he pick up his 1st this quarter? 4th nets team foul.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

Jesus Christ!!


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> Jesus Christ!!



i mean jason colins!


----------



## jarkid

Collins finally made it


----------



## HB

oh my God!!! Kidd to Boki for an awesome dunk


----------



## Guest

HELL YEAH kidd to boki on an alley oop!!!!


harrington pretty much pushes collins out of the way for a shot in the post.


----------



## jarkid

jason collins = jesus christ ? lol


----------



## HB

Vince 12 freaking assists! What are you doing man


----------



## squaleca

warriors in penalty post VC game over!!


----------



## jarkid

kidd to boki alley oop


----------



## Petey

Davis, Harringotn, Davis to Jackson, can’t hit, Collins board. Kidd with the lead to Boki who converts.

Into Harrington, posts and flips it in.

Kidd to Carter… back to Kidd, posting Carter… to kidd, off glass and hits.

Warriors timeout.

Nets up 104-93!

-Petey


----------



## Guest

kidd gets wide open, gets pass from vince, hits bank shot.



KIDD WAS NOT EVEN LOOKING WITH THAT ALLEY OOP AAAAAAAAAH :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## fruitcake

career high in assists matched.


----------



## squaleca

squaleca said:


> warriors in penalty post VC game over!!



costing jay his triple


----------



## jarkid

carter is doubled team, then kidd made it easily.


----------



## GMJigga

LOL @ "Mark are you alright?" by Ian


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Nice alley Kidd to Boki


----------



## HB

You could see that Boki dunk from the point Kidd got the rebound, Boki was sprinting down the court like his pants were on fire. The dude has hops


----------



## Guest

GMJigga said:


> LOL @ "Mark are you alright?" by Ian


haha


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

GMJigga said:


> LOL @ "Mark are you alright?" by Ian



Marv actually


----------



## demens

how do you like VC now. Nets 6 minutes in the 4th WITHOUT KIDD, warriors get a 3 point lead and the NETS GET IT BACK! VC passing the ball, making plays. not taking over the game because he is hot, or the warriors can't guard him, just great decisions and great passing. 12 assists now.


----------



## jarkid

VC, just pass it more, you can do it.


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince needs to stop playmaking when double teamed. I mean come on, Kidd is the point guard.


----------



## Guest

demens said:


> how do you like VC now. Nets 6 minutes in the 4th WITHOUT KIDD, warriors get a 3 point lead and the NETS GET IT BACK! VC passing the ball, making plays. not taking over the game because he is hot, or the warriors can't guard him, just great decisions and great passing. 12 assists now.


TRADE VINCE!!! RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## squaleca

this team is so much deeper than last years!!


----------



## Netted

This is a game with great ball movement! There having trouble with the Warriors speed an getting back on D, but the offense is flowing. :yay: 

Let's hope they learned valuable lessons from Sacramento.


----------



## HB

peg182 said:


> TRADE VINCE!!! RIGHT NOW!!


I am with you on that one


----------



## Guest

collins is bein gay. can't stop davis at the rim, fouls him, and1. damn.


----------



## Petey

4:22 left.
Davis into Harrington, taps back to Davis, attacking the rim, hits and fouled.
Was on Collins.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

here come the warriors


----------



## squaleca

**** passing its time to go to the line!!


----------



## Guest

vince passing to kidd, role reversal? kidd misses 3, idk what happened on the warriors' end. blaaah!!


----------



## HB

If guys were just finishing plays, Vince could average 7 assists for the season


----------



## Petey

Davis drops it, Nets lead cut to 8.

Kidd, to Carter in to post. Over to kidd who misses.
Lob to Harrington, and throws it out of bounds.

Kidd bringing it up.

Carter posting, Marcus, back to Carter… Marcus can’t hit the 3.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

stupid nets stop with the 3's call a timeout!!


----------



## Netted

In love with the 3 again. Go to the hole.


----------



## dfunk15

worst toss ever


----------



## HB

Stupid foul by Vince, very stupid


----------



## Petey

Davis into the lane, tied up by Carter. Jump ball.

Over to Elis, Davis… Carter makes contact with Davis… 4th on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

nice play by VC, jump ball


----------



## Guest

vince tied up with baron, jump ball, baron throws ball at vince, vince chills. baron gets jump ball. steps into 3...vince fouls baron? wow. stupid foul. three shots for davis, warriors catching up, nets 104 GS 99


----------



## MrCharisma

VC just somehow fouled Baron with his ***...


----------



## squaleca

vc still has a chance to **** up!!


----------



## Petey

Davis at the line for 3.
Drops the first 2.
Hits again.

Nets lead cut to 5.

-Petey


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Here we go


----------



## jarkid

stupid foul..but i still give VC credits tonight.


----------



## HB

Time out! Deja Vu all over again lol


----------



## Petey

Carter off, Barnes board.
Harrington drops the 3.

Nets lead cut to 2, with 2:34 left.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

****. cmon nets.


----------



## Netted

Here we go. We need inside presence. Time to switch back to Mikki.


----------



## jarkid

****.. what's up


----------



## Vincanity15311

god dammit


----------



## Guest

vince tries to takeover, but misses REAL BAD with a floater, harrington open on wing, gets 3 over vince. crap.



OH WAIT! what's this? frank takes out VC and collins, and puts in mikki and hassan! nets play great defense for the rest of the game, nets win, the end.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Come on! they can do this.


----------



## squaleca

go to the rack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

3 free throws plus a 3 pointer...

what happened? damn you NBA official refs , F***.


----------



## XRay34

this team will win 33


----------



## Petey

Kidd bringing up… over to Boki, Kidd, Carter drives and fouled.

No post up for the pass to open 3s?

-Petey


----------



## Guest

collins is somehow still in the game over moore, vince drives, gets fouled, hits both.


----------



## jerkstore

2/2


----------



## Netted

Nice... take it to the rim Vince

Here comes Mikki


----------



## jarkid

VC, just make them.. thanks.


----------



## HB

Bad D right there, just bad


----------



## Petey

Carter drops the 1st.
Carter knocks down the 2nd.

Davis to an open Harrington who finishes.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

Netted said:


> Nice... take it to the rim Vince
> 
> Here comes Mikki


yup.


miscommunication, harrington gets easy dunk. ****.

marcus to boki to carter, offensive foul. ****.


----------



## jerkstore

sweet


----------



## dfunk15

flop


----------



## HB

****, Vince gets the offensive


----------



## XRay34

f this team to hell


----------



## jerkstore

I do not even care


----------



## fruitcake

thats 5 on vince. lets go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets swinging the ball, over to Ellis, Carter moving in… O Foul.

Davis backing, turns =, attacks, can’t hit, Biedrus taps it in.

Tie game.

Arter, Kidd, Carter, Marcus drives, and blocked, by Biedrus.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

terrible.... o- foul.... ***** !


----------



## Netted

****in rookie. Had Boki wide open.


----------



## arhie

Come one Vince, time to make some shots.


----------



## Guest

davis gets down low easily, misses roll, biedrins gets offensive rebound, putback. marcus makes ellis/baron fall, gets blocked. marcus gets rebound on the other end. gives it to kidd. hits 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## HB

Kidd for 3! by the way guess who was doubled and passed out


----------



## Petey

Harrington loses it, Marcus gets it back… Carter, Kidd drops the 4th 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

makings of a 1 point loss

gs scores here

we dont score

they score

we end up losing


----------



## fruitcake

huge three.


----------



## jarkid

kidd big 3


----------



## fruitcake

vince with career high in assists.


----------



## arhie

Career high in assists. Thats a wrap.


----------



## Petey

Barnes in and out, tapped out by Kidd. Carter out. Davis, Harrignton… attacking… fouled.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wright played great D


----------



## XRay34

yep gonna lose by 1


----------



## Guest

nets up 3. barnes misses 3, out of bounds on nets. harrington gets it on perimeter against WRIGHT?!?!?! and drives against him, gets fouled down low, harrington hits both


----------



## XRay34

see he made both now we dont score and they score aka game

1 pt loss again chokecity


----------



## Petey

Harrington drops it.
Hits.
1 point game.
Nets timeout.
29:7 left on the clock.
-Petey


----------



## Guest

Carter15Nets said:


> makings of a 1 point loss
> 
> gs scores here
> 
> we dont score
> 
> they score
> 
> we end up losing


great optimism. are you really 6?


----------



## jarkid

**** you , damn refs.


----------



## jarkid

carter15nets and refs please go to ****.


----------



## arhie

Time for carter to be clutch, or just pass it to Kidd for another one, either get to the rim, or pass.


----------



## dfunk15

omg not again


----------



## Petey

Kidd is throwing in... over to Moore, back to kidd, Marcus, Kidd... holding, Carter... over to Boki, can't hit, Davis board... over to Eliis. Drop the bucket for the win.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

peg182 said:


> great optimism. are you really 6?



if ray allen scored 50 sonics woulda won their last game or maybe he shoulda pass the ball!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow...


----------



## HB

Thats a ****ing ****ty way to loose


----------



## fruitcake

um.


----------



## jerkstore

that is amazing..I am so not into it..trades comming...


----------



## HB

See ya in Clipper land tomorrow night


----------



## Guest

WOW **** **** GOD DAMMIT **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****





what the hell!?!?!?!? the nets officially have the worst luck ever. **** monta ellis. **** monta ellis. **** nachbar. **** carter. **** jumpshots. **** kidd. he shoulda guarded ellis!!!


----------



## big furb

Damn


----------



## arhie

Two str8 games that hurt.


----------



## Steez

What a finish... bad defense on the Nets end at the end. Basically 3 on 1 after BDiddy was the only player near the basket at the other end to get the rebound... 4 nets players were in the middle of the court just jogging back.


----------



## Netted

UUUUGGGHHHHH :mad2:

Nice try Carter15Nets. Looks like your as off as the Nets.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

That hurts that really really hurts


----------



## SetShotWilly

um why did they take a 3 when Warriors were in penalty?


----------



## fruitcake

did vince just stand there and then throw it to boki? or was it a good look


----------



## VCFSO2000

LOL wow.


----------



## Guest

squaleca said:


> if ray allen scored 50 sonics woulda won their last game or maybe he shoulda pass the ball!!


OKAY!!!


----------



## XRay34

Netted said:


> UUUUGGGHHHHH :mad2:
> 
> Nice try Carter15Nets. Looks like your as off as the Nets.



off? i said gs by 1


----------



## MrCharisma

Another absolutely crushing defeat...if this keeps up Thorn will have no choice but to make a move. I hope we don't over react and do anything stupid b/c of these awful road losses. All we really need is some tweaks and to get healthy and we'll be fine.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

it was a good look it bounced off the rim


----------



## squaleca

stupid play by vince he shoulda drove no way u settle for a 3 pointer in that situation!!!


----------



## HB

The Nets lost the exact same way the last two games so sad


----------



## demens

the guy that pointed out that Kidd wasn't closing out of shooters all game, who was it that didnt close out on Ellis's game winner?


----------



## arhie

Can't blame Vince tonight. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## GNG

What a finish.

Monta Ellis has developed far quicker than I ever gave him credit for.


----------



## squaleca

SetShotWilly said:


> um why did they take a 3 when Warriors were in penalty?



thats the million dollar question??????


----------



## kconn61686

how can anyone close out ellis? its 5 seconds left in transition, you cant matchup. williams can stop ball and thats about it.


----------



## Netted

Carter15Nets said:


> off? i said gs by 1


Thought that was you putting the wammy on them. Like the old days. You rooting G.S. now?


----------



## theKidd-5

you have got to be ****ting me!.. a 1 point lose! ohh my ****ing god!


----------



## big furb

Story of the game, turnovers. That's what kept the warriors in the game. O-2 on the wC road trip. 2 heartbreakers in a row.


----------



## bruindre

Seriously...nobody want to join the Monta Ellis Fan Club tonight?


----------



## dfunk15

that just ****ed up 20-22 instead of 22-20


----------



## squaleca

back to second place!!


----------



## Guest

demens said:


> the guy that pointed out that Kidd wasn't closing out of shooters all game, who was it that didnt close out on Ellis's game winner?


kidd.


if anyone's to "blame" for this loss, it'd have to be kidd. he just couldn't do anything right.


----------



## PFortyy

Ellis!!!!!!!clutch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DASKCREW1

arhie said:


> Can't blame Vince tonight. I don't care what anyone says.


i was just thinking that:chill:


----------



## Guest

bruindre said:


> Seriously...nobody want to join the Monta Ellis Fan Club tonight?


*******. way to rub it in. hahaha.:angel:


----------



## big furb

bruindre said:


> Seriously...nobody want to join the Monta Ellis Fan Club tonight?


Sign me up, kid's the truth


----------



## Guest

ronna_meade21 said:


> Ellis!!!!!!!clutch!!!!!!!!!!!


golden state warriors fans!!!!!!!! *******s!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


ya, but really, i'm just messin around. don't take too much offense to it..plz.


----------



## Vincanity15311

this one burns a bit...


----------



## Netted

arhie said:


> Can't blame Vince tonight. I don't care what anyone says.


Not at all. Vince played a great game. 

The defense couldn't handle the Warrior speed. We're late getting back on D all game. The disappointing thing was some Nets quit on the last play assuming G.S. would call a TO. Only two that ran back were Kidd and Williams.


----------



## bruindre

peg182 said:


> *******. way to rub it in. hahaha.:angel:


Good game, though. Seriously. Payback for that earlier game in Jersey.

Good luck the rest of the season, Nets fans!


----------



## arhie

How can you blame Kidd or Carter tonight. If anything blame Collins, Harrington scored at will tonight, and Biedrins. Two bigs. The guards were out played. Monta Ellis is a star in the making. Nice shot, its over time to get over it. Move on and beat the clippers. Pretty much Carter isn't scoring in the clutch after being one of the most clutch guys in the league last year, hes not scoring when it matters most.


----------



## GMJigga

Frank needs to go. There was no reason we should have gone for a three. I blame him for the team's collapse


----------



## big furb

arhie said:



> How can you blame Kidd or Carter tonight. If anything blame Collins, Harrington scored at will tonight, and Biedrins. Two bigs. The guards were out played. Monta Ellis is a star in the making. Nice shot, its over time to get over it. Move on and beat the clippers. Pretty much Carter isn't scoring in the clutch after being one of the most clutch guys in the league last year, hes not scoring when it matters most.


Those 8 turnovers by kidd were big. Game wouldn't have come down to that last shot if we took better care of the ball


----------



## arhie

Hey Carter wanted another assist, its a good look, but defense wins games and warriros scored wayyyy too much in the paint.


----------



## HB

GMJigga said:


> Frank needs to go. There was no reason we should have gone for a three. I blame him for the team's collapse


That wasnt the designed play. Boki tried to take advantage of being wide open, but unfortunately didnt work.


----------



## demens

peg182 said:


> kidd.
> 
> 
> if anyone's to "blame" for this loss, it'd have to be kidd. he just couldn't do anything right.


makes as much sense as blaming anybody else. after all, it was defense that cost us this game.

and using the VC logic from last game. Nets were doing great in the 4th before Kidd came in...


----------



## Guest

arhie said:


> How can you blame Kidd or Carter tonight. If anything blame Collins, Harrington scored at will tonight, and Biedrins. Two bigs. The guards were out played. Monta Ellis is a star in the making. Nice shot, its over time to get over it. Move on and beat the clippers. Pretty much Carter isn't scoring in the clutch after being one of the most clutch guys in the league last year, hes not scoring when it matters most.


well, collins, robinson, and moore sucked at rebounding. there was nobody to stop harrington (except maybe hassan, at least then harrington didn't hit any 3's). kidd and boki threw away the ball way too many times. stupid turnovers. they starting falling in love with the 3 too, trying to play the warrior's game. kidd scored great, but made a bunch of ****ty decisions.


----------



## bruindre

big furb said:


> Sign me up, kid's the truth


You in there!

Next...


----------



## Netted

arhie said:


> How can you blame Kidd or Carter tonight. If anything blame Collins, Harrington scored at will tonight, and Biedrins. Two bigs. The guards were out played. Monta Ellis is a star in the making. Nice shot, its over time to get over it. Move on and beat the clippers. Pretty much Carter isn't scoring in the clutch after being one of the most clutch guys in the league last year, hes not scoring when it matters most.


Actually Mikki got abused on D a lot. Harrington is a rough cover for Collins. The guy is more of a SF. Overall, they didn't get back fast enough.


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> I hope we don't see it tonight, but I think Monta Ellis is one of the most fun players to watch in the whole league.
> 
> I've been watching Warriors games just to see what he's going to do next.
> 
> Biedrins is also for real. Those two guys are going to be good for a long time.


Whatever.

He can go **** himself.


----------



## Guest

demens said:


> makes as much sense as blaming anybody else. after all, it was defense that cost us this game.
> 
> and using the VC logic from last game. Nets were doing great in the 4th before Kidd came in...


defense? how about 20 turnovers? falling in love with the 3 at the end? allowing 11 offensive rebounds?


----------



## ghoti

Netted said:


> Actually Mikki got abused on D a lot. Harrington is a rough cover for Collins. The guy is more of a SF. Overall, they didn't get back fast enough.


Mikki can't guard Harrington.

He can't guard anyone man to man.

They better be in the zone if that dude is in the game.


----------



## demens

bruindre said:


> You in there!
> 
> Next...


me


----------



## bruindre

ghoti said:


> Whatever.
> 
> He can go **** himself.


:lol:


----------



## HB

I hate last second shots, I ****ing hate it


----------



## Guest

ghoti said:


> Whatever.
> 
> He can go **** himself.


over and over and over again.


----------



## Balla 15

Wow I don't even know what to say. This is brutal. On a tough west coast trip without RJ we should've came out with 2 wins so far instead we've come out with 2 losses


----------



## bruindre

demens said:


> me


Done.

Next...


----------



## bruindre

peg182 said:


> over and over and over again.


I'm guessing you won't be part of the fan club, then....


----------



## HB

Congrats bruindre. I am kinda hoping the Warriors make it to the playoffs, man this loss though, its the type that hits you right in the guts


----------



## Guest

bruindre said:


> Done.
> 
> Next...


put me in the ANTI-monta ellis fan club. aka not yours.


----------



## Netted

ghoti said:


> Mikki can't guard Harrington.
> 
> He can't guard anyone man to man.
> 
> They better be in the zone if that dude is in the game.


Agreed. I was refering to Mikki on defense overall, not just on Harrington. Boki may have been the best bet to cover Harrington.

Seems like G.S.'s plan was to just get down quick and attack the paint before the Nets could set their D.


----------



## Cormegadadon

sign me up for that fan club


----------



## Netted

To me, this one hurt, but not as bad as the Sacramento game.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, I'm tired of Frank's PC press conferences after another horrid loss.


----------



## bruindre

peg182 said:


> put me in the ANTI-monta ellis fan club. aka not yours.


:brokenhea


----------



## motimeabg

AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH, what is up with this HUGE nets fan base, its so huge, was it the same even before carter came to NJ?????


i dont get it, theres so many better teams in the nba, how do NJ nets have such a big following.. maybe its jus on the net, anyways i feel sorry for u nets fan who keep getting frustrated by vince, miami and lawrence frank LOL


----------



## bruindre

HB said:


> Congrats bruindre. I am kinda hoping the Warriors make it to the playoffs, man this loss though, its the type that hits you right in the guts


Thanks, man. Can't tell you how hungry us W's fans are for some playoff action.

Hope you guys turn it around. Again, I think that you've really got some talent behind the names (Kidd, Carter) in Moore and your crop of rookies.


----------



## jarkid

always..always .. lose 1 point in the final secs....

****... what a bad luck?

and i hate the refs


----------



## Petey

bruindre said:


> :brokenhea


Haha, Nets fans are a bitter fickle bunch! I'm a Nets fan! Don't make me delete the Warriors forum bruindre! j/k. Sorta. Nah... I'm playing.

-Petey


----------



## bruindre

Cormegadadon said:


> sign me up for that fan club


Done. 

Any other takers?


----------



## bruindre

Petey said:


> Haha, Nets fans are a bitter fickle bunch! I'm a Nets fan! *Don't make me delete the Warriors forum bruindre*! j/k. Sorta. Nah... I'm playing.
> 
> -Petey


Wouldn't put it past you, Petey. Kick the handicap franchise after winning the Special Olympic 100 meter race....

It's all good. Nets have still beaten Warriors something like 13 out of the last 18 times they've met. 

Not that _that _helps tonight.


----------



## Guest

Petey said:


> Haha, Nets fans are a bitter fickle bunch! I'm a Nets fan! Don't make me delete the Warriors forum bruindre! j/k. Sorta. Nah... I'm playing.
> 
> -Petey


hahaha! DO IT!

nah, i really do not like monta ellis. pietrus and diogu are cool tho. even tho they traded away diogu. can i join a pietrus fan club?


----------



## bruindre

peg182 said:


> hahaha! DO IT!
> 
> nah, i really do not like monta ellis. pietrus and diogu are cool tho. even tho they traded away diogu. can i join a pietrus fan club?


Hell, you can *start *a Pietrus fan club.


----------



## lukewarmplay

motimeabg said:


> AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH, what is up with this HUGE nets fan base, its so huge, was it the same even before carter came to NJ?????
> 
> 
> i dont get it, theres so many better teams in the nba, how do NJ nets have such a big following.. maybe its jus on the net, anyways i feel sorry for u nets fan who keep getting frustrated by vince, miami and lawrence frank LOL


wow! funny!


----------



## Guest

bruindre said:


> Hell, you can *start *a Pietrus fan club.


haha, fun.


----------



## elsaic15

bleh my tivo cut out and stopped at the 2 min mark in the 4th. read the play by play, sigh. feel sick to my stomach. these are the hardest to take, why do we keep on blowing big leads?


----------



## elsaic15

man...some good all that tape watching and dissecting plays did huh. talk about deja vu, mirror image, history repeating it self, all those cliches. how many times has it happend now last few games...knicks (if not for a lucky tip), kings, and now warriors. big leads late in game evaporating just like that, and being totally unable to execute or make any big plays


----------



## PFortyy

How ****ing Sweet was Vince Carters Dunk! amazing!


----------



## Jizzy

The Nets will never win another game.


----------



## JoeOtter15

ronna_meade21 said:


> How ****ing Sweet was Vince Carters Dunk! amazing!


sarcasm?


----------



## Kidd Karma

Jizzy said:


> The Nets will never win another game.


Will that get us a top 3 pick? Greg Oden and Kidd for 2 years, geez Twin towers with Krstic....it's not too bad....hey if the NBA fixed the Ewing lottery.....


----------



## ghoti

bruindre said:


> I'm guessing you won't be part of the fan club, then....


If I joined fan clubs, I would join his.

He's as engaging a young player as I've seen in a while.

It's impossible to be a basketball fan and watch him and not love him.

But I'm not joining your damn club. **** him.


----------



## bruindre

ghoti said:


> If I joined fan clubs, I would join his.
> 
> He's as engaging a young player as I've seen in a while.
> 
> It's impossible to be a basketball fan and watch him and not love him.
> 
> But I'm not joining your damn club. **** him.


Understood. Ashame. Would have been dope to boast your name amongst the greatest fan base on basketballforum.net.


----------



## jarkid

go Nets go


----------



## jarkid

Adams for 2 !


----------



## jarkid

adams again.. from kidd


----------



## jarkid

moore hitting the jumper


----------



## jarkid

sorry.. i post wrong post...


----------

